# New Car Suggestions!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm considering selling the M5 in the next 4-6wks & going back to sensible motoring for 12mths (kinda wish i'd kept the 535d).

I love the M5 more than any car i've ever owned & will miss her plenty, but the time has perhaps come to be a little more sensible with finances & finally invest in something that will appreciate in value rather than burn black holes in my pockets.

The other major factor is that i'm clocking miles up at a fair rate & have already covered 10K Business miles in the last 5 months so i could be averaging 25-30K miles per annum & an M5 is not condusive for that level of mileage.

Nothing is set in stone yet, but rough calculations suggest i'd be looking for a car between Â£20-30K although Â£20-25K would be ideal & it will be my daily driver. Needs to have 4 seats although the rear space does not need to be saloon sized. Would consider a diesel & needs to be no older than 6mths with no more than 5K miles (need the security of a long warranty). I'd also like the car to be a safe residual bet for 12-18mths as this is likely as long as i'd keep it.

I'm not looking for a sports car but it would need some pace & not drink fuel at an alarming rate. It does need to have some size as i'll be covering reasonably long distances & like my creature comforts.

On my list so far are to go back to a 535d M-Sport, a 330D Sport Saloon or Coupe, A3/4 S-Lines (either 3.2 petrol or 2.0TDi) The Seat Leon Cupra & Golf GTi. Probably many other cars to consider hence why i'm asking for pointers??

The 5 big factors are reliability, residuals, running costs, fun & toys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> A3/4 S-Lines (either 3.2 petrol or 2.0TDi) The Seat Leon Cupra & Golf GTi.


I would have thought it would be extremely difficult to step into any of these after the M5 and not feel a little disappointed.

A nice 330cd perhaps?
CLK 270 CDI?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

When you say 4 seats do you mean 4 adult seats ? if not dare i say the new TT could be a good bet on residuals 

Shame you don't want a Golf with a few more Miles on it :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

VW Phaeton :?:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

No suggestions I'm afraid, but I do admire your balls for coming on here and asking, as opposed to just quietly selling the M5 and not telling anyone - the regulars are gonna LOVE this!....

good luck :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> VW Phaeton :?:


Did cross my mind as i like the look of them, i'm seeing a few of them around now & although i'm sure it's seen as a poor mans A8 (cross from another thread :lol: ) have they dropped like a rock in their 1st year? enough to make it a viable purchase.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm considering selling the M5


Doh! :wink:

Can you get back into a reasonably spec'd 535d that meets your age criteria for Â£25K? If so, I'd go for that.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> No suggestions I'm afraid, but I do admire your balls for coming on here and asking, as opposed to just quietly selling the M5 and not telling anyone - the regulars are gonna LOVE this!....
> 
> good luck :wink:


Like i'm bothered what other people think :lol: Just after some pointers. As said it's not something i've 100% decided to do yet, just getting a bit pi$$ed off with the miles going up & the running costs & really should direct my hard earned to a more sensible place than depreciating metal. Just a case of taking some time out from very expensive motoring, invest money & within 12-18mths get something very sexy (hopefully).

My monthly mileage was only around 500 miles when i bought the car which is why i swapped from the 535d to the M5, however soon after I changed jobs & this has meant my monthly mileage is now closer to 2000 miles which is 8 tanks of fuel, a couple of litres of oil & new tyres/brake pads roughly every 4months.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering selling the M5
> ...


It's possible, but given i've had one i kinda fancy something else. Also not really sure i'd get one new enough for Â£25K & after the M5 i'd want it even more loaded than the last 535d i had which may prove price prohibitive.

Was reading up on the Seat Leon Cupra in AutoExpress today. They gave it 5 stars & quoted it as being very close to & possibly the best hot hatch on the market. It's under Â£20K new, comes well spec'd, has a 240BHP TFSI lump & FWD so should be mucho fun. I'm also sure a tuner could map that to 280 for mucho smiles in a fairly small car.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > VW Phaeton :?:
> ...


They are an excellent buy second hand and are loaded, good point is there are not many around so most people don't know what they are any way.

They put the 5.0L V10 TDi in as well :twisted: :twisted: .

Look at the 8th car down: http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/topmar ... rch=SEARCH


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> No suggestions I'm afraid, but I do admire your balls for coming on here and asking, as opposed to just quietly selling the M5 and not telling anyone - *the regulars are gonna LOVE this!....*
> 
> good luck :wink:


Really? Like stealing candy..... But I will resist. :wink:

Â£25K? Hmmm.

comfort: e60 530d, e46 330cd (some late regs bargains around now new model is shipping, and still with 3 years free servicing and transferable warranty). You know the DMS deal....

http://bmw-soper.co.uk/bmw-dealer/used-cars/bmw-3-series-coupe/bmw-330cd-m-sport-coupe/

330d and touring E46s also with 3 year serving and extended warranties are looking good value too.

E90s m sports are coming up...

http://bmw-soper.co.uk/bmw-dealer/used-cars/bmw-3-series-saloon/bmw-330d-m-sport-saloon/
(perfect at Â£25K without the auto box)

Depreciation free? bigger 'hmmmm'. Creative finance and a new 335d coupe? An early e92 M3 and sell within 6 months is about as close as I can see to dep'n free on practical cars. If an M3 is practical.

Back in Â£25K space - how about an 18 month old A6 3.0 tdi or A4 s line avant 3.0 tdi. not as good as the BMW engines, but good enough.

http://www.used-audi-cars.co.uk/display ... x=137&y=23


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

But why be sensible? :wink:

http://www.compucars.co.uk/vehicle-details.asp?make=8&rsPage=1&vehicle=68054&Distance=-1


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Have you considered a Noble? 

As you say I don't think you'll find a 535d anywhere near the right money, particularly one that is well specced.

I'm not convinced by the running costs argument, unless you're talking about depreciation and/or finance costs (same thing really). In which case I don't think there will be that much difference over the next year between your M5 and a nearly new 535d or similar. If you buy a dealer car you'll lose Â£3-4k straight away - you've already paid that on the M5. That buys quite a lot of fuel, even at M5 economy.

Have you costed it out? I guess you must have...

Is the M5 still holding up well residually? Its very easy to place importance on running costs when its so expensive to change cars frequently. I'm not criticising you for that - I've done it myself, though not perhaps at the Â£60k roulette table.


----------



## sweet (Nov 6, 2006)

If i was you mate i would without question buy a 330d bmw they are everything you need,quick,reliable,comfortable (do you want to sit in a tinbox hot hatch for 30k miles a year)spacious and only need servicing every 15-20k.P.s you can also remap them for loads of oomph. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Have you considered a Noble?
> 
> As you say I don't think you'll find a 535d anywhere near the right money, particularly one that is well specced.
> 
> ...


Apparently the R8 will be depreciation-free...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Err, doesnt going back to a TT fit the criteria pretty much? You could get a nice 06 plate mk1 for under budget leaving a wee bit for some nice wheels etc? Should be some good deals about too!

You could probably get into a 2.0T Mk2? But thats FWD.

Or the new S3?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't believe it! I don't log on here that often now, but every time I do, it seems there is _ another_ "what new car shall I buy" W7PMC thread :roll:

So you want something spacious, with low running costs, low depreciation, lots of toys etc....

I've got just the car for you. How about my P reg Peugeot 405 turbo-diesel estate. It'd suit you perfectly - it's the [posh voice mode] _executive_ [/posh voice mode] model :wink:

Loads of kit, alloys, leccy windows all round, air con, leather seats (heated) pas, abs, remote central locking, 45mpg ........... 500 quid and it's yours :wink: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toys, good economy, not too big, good residuals:

Â£22-Â£24k will get you a well specced one of the following in saloon format:

'06> Subaru Legacy 3.0R Spec-B
'05> Audi A4 3.0TD S-Line
'06> Honda Acccord 2.2TD Executive
'05> BMW 330D Sport

... to name but a few.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

paul,you change cars all the time mate  you must lose money hand over fist! you have a 60k m5 now you are looking for something nearer the 25k mark? your budget goes up and down like a yo yo :wink: next it will be "m5 sold ,bought golf tdi,golf tdi sold" now looking for a ferrari430!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> paul,you change cars all the time mate  you must lose money hand over fist! you have a 60k m5 now you are looking for something nearer the 25k mark? your budget goes up and down like a yo yo :wink: next it will be "m5 sold ,bought golf tdi,golf tdi sold" now looking for a ferrari430!!


It's called satisfying desires, albeit impulse decisions. Although i love the M5, if i had this year all over again in hindsight, i'd have stuck with the 535d for another 12mths, but i had no idea in May how many miles i'd be driving from July onwards.

Me thinks without a Lottery win, a 430 will always be out of my reach & although stunning (was playing with one at Oulton Park on Tuesday) I can't see it ever being a practical proposition.

Often my common sense only comes in spits & spats, but i'm trying to commit to use money being spent on owning/running the M5 on more sensible options for a while. Simple maths means if i sell the M5 for about Â£50K & purchase a Â£20K car, i'll realise Â£30K cash (deposit on investment property) & on top of that save over Â£750 per month in car related outgoings which over 12mths would pretty much clear our annoying credit card debts. That's not taking depreciation as a Â£Â£ value into account, so that could easily be another Â£1000 per month. The same % depreciation over 12mths on a Â£20K car is only 33% of the Â£Â£ value.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Have you considered a Noble?
> 
> As you say I don't think you'll find a 535d anywhere near the right money, particularly one that is well specced.
> 
> ...


Carl,

I know where you're coming from & you're right to an extent, however the factor i'm going to get slaughtered with is the depreciation. Using average mileage the M5 would hold up OK, but i'm doing well above average. She had 8K miles in May when i paid Â£58K for her & now she has close to 22K miles & i'd possibly just get Â£50K, so even without running costs that's Â£1500 per month depreciation, add on running costs (fuel, tyres, brakes etc.) & you're well over Â£2000 a month.

I can't see the desirability of my car increase when she's 2 yrs old with 40K miles on her & only 12mths warranty left. It is crazy to a point as i've already taken a big hit, but it's a hit that i don't feel will get smaller, only bigger perhaps.

Going back to a 535d is now off the list as all your points are right & i've been their/done that, so in the narrowing list it's a 330i or D Coupe, the new Leon Cupra (i'm really being drawn to that car for some reason) a gaggle of the Audi's being A4 or perhaps 6 & any other sensible suggestions people throw at me (a Noble although stunning will not make the short-list).

As said before, i'm still only at the consideration stage & have not decided i'm going to sell the M5 as i'll miss her more than any car i've owned, i just feel i should release some capital & put that & the monthly savings to better use.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Will you carry on doing many track days?

Surely a big factor in running costs to consider.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Toys, good economy, not too big, good residuals:
> 
> Â£22-Â£24k will get you a well specced one of the following in saloon format:
> 
> ...


Not sure about the Scoob, as it's an unknown entity to me & i'm not sure on the reliability & running costs, don't they need servicing every 6K miles??

The Audi is on the list of possibles, as is the BMW. Never owned or even driven a Honda Accord & TBH the looks don't do it for me, but i'm sure the car is bullet proof & residuals should be good. I'll have a peek at the website.

Cheers Kev.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Will you carry on doing many track days?
> 
> Surely a big factor in running costs to consider.


If i went for something fun like the Leon Cupra i probably would carry on, however i'm prepared to leave track days for 12mths for the greater good.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> a Honda Accord & TBH the looks don't do it for me, but i'm sure the car is bullet proof & residuals should be good. I'll have a peek at the website.


You didn't mention in your preamble that you were taking early retirement. :?

I think that you know that your new car will be from Germany. :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Will be a shame that your M5 exploits will be no more but can sympathise, hell at least you had one.

Only one car in it at the money your talking about...330d

Bargains to be had on new too, drivethedeal.com offering about 4k off list on stock cars, unlikely to be the coupe though.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

M6 - you know it makes sense!

I reckon the 3 series BM diesel ought to do the trick for you. Whatever you choose it'd better nice or I won't visit anymore 

Be a shame to see it go it had become a favourite of mine - good luck in the search 

Dave


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul

I'd love to see you in a Skoda - Stu likes his VRS, as do Evo 

But get the M5 to another Bucks meet first, I didn't get a run last time :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > paul,you change cars all the time mate  you must lose money hand over fist! you have a 60k m5 now you are looking for something nearer the 25k mark? your budget goes up and down like a yo yo :wink: next it will be "m5 sold ,bought golf tdi,golf tdi sold" now looking for a ferrari430!!
> ...


So basically it's called living within one's means Paul? Nothing wrong with that. Quite grown up really.

Indulgence cars are nice but the novelty soon wears off and the reality of costs of say Â£4 per month per horsepower bites hard. Then it's time to sell it and get out fast.

Take note Jampott. 

_....still comtemplating that GT3 tho - and maybe contemplating is the best way. Not having broken the Â£50K mark on cars, i still have only had two motors* that have exceeded all my expectations - where the deed has actually been better than the thoughts and dreams._ :wink:  :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I could see you in a 996 Turbo. Around Â£45K will get you a nice one that's already taken a Â£50K depreciation hit. Not quite the saving you're looking for, but I reckon you'll struggle with stepping back into an upmarket repmobile.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I could see you in a 996 Turbo. Around Â£45K will get you a nice one that's already taken a Â£50K depreciation hit. Not quite the saving you're looking for, but I reckon you'll struggle with stepping back into an upmarket repmobile.


If the servicing bills are biting with an M5 a 996T at 20K miles a year is gonna cost more to service.

20,000 motorway miles does not equal 911 :?

Needs must though...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

That new Cupra looks great, gonna change the Saab next year for the little lady so I will talk her into one of these, great for play time Paul and should gobble up motorway miles easy enough. :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Toys, good economy, not too big, good residuals:
> ...


I 've been looking at Scoob's recently albeit in Impreza form and from what i read, see and hear reliability is second to none, service interval on the Impreza full prodrive nutter version is every 10k and about Â£300 ish maybe longer intervals on the Legacy as its less extreme :?, the downside is that is a Subaru and obviously won't retain its value like the German cars

Maybe worth a consideration even if it is a long shot


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Also I guess a 996T falls into the sports car bracket 

Seeing as you have a Golf GTI on your shortlist, I could see a fully loaded nearly new R32 fitting your requirements to a tee.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My M5 is now up for sale 

Details here: http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/114468.htm

I've had to remove the Leon Cupra from the list as it's not available until Feb/March 2007.

Rob, it's your fault i've been looking at the value for money, powerful FWD cars however i think it's going to be an Audi or BMW.

The R32 is probably too thirsty & although a stunning & quick car i'm not sure it's really for me, however i will have a look. Also put the A4 Cab back on the list (stupid as i only sold the wifes a couple of months ago :? but hindsight is a wonderful thing). A 2.5TDi fully loaded does come in on budget. Will also take a look at A4 petrol & TDi S-Lines along with some 3 Series saloons & coupes both 3.0 Diesel & Petrol.

The Pork will have to wait until 997 Turbo time. Doing this money saving now for 12-15mths will help the proposed 997 Turbo purchase in early 2008 no end.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I've actually thought about the new TT. As the next replacement for my car. Still not driven one yet...But would only realy want the 3.2. But with the rumours they will be putting the 3.6 in it. Sometime soon. I'm gunna wait before i commit myself.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I've actually thought about the new TT. As the next replacement for my car. Still not driven one yet...But would only realy want the 3.2. But with the rumours they will be putting the 3.6 in it. Sometime soon. I'm gunna wait before i commit myself.


Unless circumstances dictate. I'd have to ask a big why? :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I saw one today at close quarters for the first time. It was in a greeny-silver, which would be a dreadful choice of course, but you know what - it looked great. Kind of a mix between old TT and 350Z. The seats look fantastic.

I felt a flush of "want one" :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually thought about the new TT. As the next replacement for my car. Still not driven one yet...But would only realy want the 3.2. But with the rumours they will be putting the 3.6 in it. Sometime soon. I'm gunna wait before i commit myself.
> ...


Probably the same reason that anyone trades down once they have had a 'bit of flash' and seen Â£20K of their money in total annual running costs disappear in a fruity exhaust note.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


That's a good enough reason.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I thought it sounded like a diesel? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


Exactly. Unless one has money to burn or simply doesnt give a sh!t, buying and running Â£50K plus cars, as much as one may covet them, does not actually make much economic sense.

Why do we do it eh? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

b3ves said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually thought about the new TT. As the next replacement for my car. Still not driven one yet...But would only realy want the 3.2. But with the rumours they will be putting the 3.6 in it. Sometime soon. I'm gunna wait before i commit myself.
> ...


When i bought the car...I never planned to keep it for a long time..It's was not so much an impulse buy...But i could afford it, wanted it. So i got it. If god forbid i ended up gettting married and having kids i would never be able to afford it...So as none of that has happened yet....Made sense to get it now..So i could at least have one that was my own. Will def keep it for another six months...Then after that will. See what situation im in. And either trade down. Or if everything went far beyond my expectations. Trade up.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

There's a 2.5tdi A4 cab at bexley audi, whih I think was in your budget - didn't look closely as it's not sometihng I'd consider, but I don't mind popping down there and taking a look for you.

slighlty off topic, I saw my first mkII up close this weekend, at Dulwich Audi. It was a 3.2 in misano red - mmmmm very tempted......


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> There's a 2.5tdi A4 cab at bexley audi, whih I think was in your budget - didn't look closely as it's not sometihng I'd consider, but I don't mind popping down there and taking a look for you.
> 
> slighlty off topic, I saw my first mkII up close this weekend, at Dulwich Audi. It was a 3.2 in misano red - mmmmm very tempted......


It's defo an option. Also been looking at the newer 3.0TDi A4 Cab which with some haggling i think i could get for around Â£25K.

I think the short-list now is A4 Cab 2.5tdi, 3.0tdi or 3.2 Petrol, BMW 330ci or 330cd


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

the one I saw was (I think) denim blue, silver interior, about 20k - but as I said, I wasn't looking closely so don't quote me!


----------

